# Email to m-edge about covers w/o space for light



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe if enough of us make the request they will come out with the cover without the extra width for the light.  
I just sent them an email.  If you want to email them, their email address is [email protected]
Hope they will listen!

My intent is to get them to offer both covers - with and without the light option.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the cover would be fine if they left room for the light; I like the light and want to use it. The big problem is that they have excessive room. The light is about a 1/2 inch, but they made the spine a whole inch thick!

If they made the spine to just fit the light, it would not be too large for the Kindle. Everybody, with and without the light, would be happy (I hope).


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I've written to them.  I agree think that there is too much cover.  I use clip on lights so I really don't need the extra space at the spine.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the "ledge" space just fine.
In fact it is how I primarily hold my K2

Eric


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

I cancelled my order because I didn't like the look of all the extra space.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

i made my request in my note when returning my m-edge - i used the word form-fitting - hope they get the hint!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

After using my m-edge executive case for a week, I would have to say that I love it.  The spine only bothers me when I close the case and see that the kindle has so much extra space than it really needs.  When I fold it over or lay the case flat, the spine doesn't bother me at all. As someone else said, its very pleasant to hold when the flap is folded over.  I even use the closure strap to hold on to sometimes.  I love the feel of the leather and the inside of the case and the smell and quality of the case. I love that it closes. I can see that the leather is going to wear beautifully.  But yes, it does annoy me when I look at the case in my purse... it could be streamlined on the binding.  Maybe once the light comes in, it won't look so empty.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I received a response from CS and they are offering me the original K1 cover, before the light attachment.  I am waiting for a response as to what colors are still available and the price.  Will post when I receive the e-mail.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess being a first time user the Spine size really doesn't bother me.  I think the M-Edge Executive is still a nice size when closed.  It is a very sturdy, well built case.
jp


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

k_reader said:


> The spine only bothers me when I close the case and see that the kindle has so much extra space than it really needs.





k_reader said:


> Maybe once the light comes in, it won't look so empty.


You're quite correct. The light fills the space perfectly.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> You're quite correct. The light fills the space perfectly.


When the light is attached, what is it like holding the K1 with the cover folded over? Is there still room to grab on with the left hand?


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,
M-edge responded to my email:

Hi,
This is something we are looking into. The best thing to do to hear about new products is to use the link below for our email newsetter so that when new products are available you will be notified. Thank you for your interest in our products!

Take care,
Team M-Edge


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no problem with extra light-space. To the contrary, it makes holding with the left hand easier.

I'm eagerly awaiting the light, and wondering how it will be to hold when light is attached?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

A gently used red leather m-edge is being sold in the Buy, Sell, Trade, & Barter forum. It says it's the original version without space for the light.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5378.msg111782.html#new

---cover has been sold---


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't received my M-edge yet so I don't know if the extra space will bother me or not.....but we'll know soon enough. In any case I agree that a case without the extra space would be ideal!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love for them to make a cover for the K2 like their original one. I really, really liked that one and was so dissappointed when they redesigned it. I have a M-Edge on order, but the pictures I'm seeing aren't very encouraging.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I sent Medge a email about this. I received this email:

Anne,
Thank you for your feedback. I have passed your comments on to our design team. A compact jacket (with no space for a light) is something we are looking into, perhaps available in April. However, its design and features I do not have available yet. The best way to be notified when new products become available is to sign up for our email newsletter, you can use the link below. Thank you for taking the time to provide your comments.

Take care!
Team M-Edge

Want to be notified about special discount offers and updates to the M-Edge product line? Click on the following link and enter your e-mail address in the box provided to register for the M-Edge monthly e-mail newsletter. http://www.buymedge.com/p_contact.html


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea!  Looks like we may get our wish!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's encouraging. I'll send them an email later today.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

skanter said:


> I have no problem with extra light-space. To the contrary, it makes holding with the left hand easier.
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting the light, and wondering how it will be to hold when light is attached?


I agree with you. I'm using the M-edge platform right now and I really like it. The left edge leaves a nice space to hold onto. Not that I wouldn't like a slimmer version for travel, but for around the house this one is great. But I'm one who knew I would never be totally happy with one cover so I switch around to suit my purposes and/or mood.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I think a streamlined prodigy jacket which folds back flat would be a great addition to their line!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> That's encouraging. I'll send them an email later today.


That is a good idea. The more emails they get about this will get them to move faster about designing the cover with no space for the light.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I emailed them!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

M-edge has red, black, brown and saddle, genuine leather, in the *original* (pre e-luminator light) K1 cover. You need to contact Customer Service for ordering instructions. Sara has been very helpful and I am expecting my red beauty any day now. Price was $29.99, which is much less than the initial cost.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got so excited for a minute, then I read these were for the K1.  Hope they come out w/the 'original' for the K2!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

skanter said:


> When the light is attached, what is it like holding the K1 with the cover folded over? Is there still room to grab on with the left hand?


Here's what it looks like:


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

That ledge. While we *are* concerned about looks quite a bit here, there is a real upside to that extra width. I have the Exec Leather 'Smooth Mocha' for the Kindle 1, and when I moved to the K2 and have been using the nicely slim, thin, and light Amazon cover, I noticed that my left hand (which holds the Kindle most of the time) tires more with the K2 and cover, so I sometimes take it out of that cover. (W/o a cover, the back of the K2 makes it too slick and slippery and, because it's long, the balance of it is less comfortable than with the k1 w/o cover.)

When I go back to the K1 for this or that, I find that the M-Edge's added ledge makes it MUCH easier to hold and that I can do page turns more easily as a result rather.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I like all my covers that have the extra space on the side the best -- the M-edge and the Oberon.  While the Amazon case was more slim, I found it was harder to hold.


----------

